# Any kills yet?



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have hunted past two mornings. SE TX woods with thick underbrush. I have seen 5 does a 6pt right at 13" probably, and a longhorn spike. Spike stayed behind some brush and finally eased off. 6pt walked right under stand. 

Anyone have any luck yet?


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Not too much action, too hot and to many mosquitos and i left the thermacell at the house!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Saturday am - 3 young small does, 4 fawns just now loosing their spots, and an 8 pt around 15 - 16". He looks to be around 2 years old. Needs to grow.
Didn't hunt the pm. Working on a new fireplace and watching the Aggies.
Sunday am - 7 does, 3 fawns, and a very large spike that was headed towards me, and then a doe, about 100 yards away in the woods started blowing. He stood at about 70 yards away at the edge of the tree line , and finally walked away. 
I'm trying to target a large buck, or an older doe. Gonna be sausage, so I'm not worried about tenderness. However, if the blowing doe shows her big mouth, she's gonna get it no matter what age!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

From thread below. Jennifer Anniston came in


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mullethead00 said:


> View attachment 1710850
> 
> 
> From thread below. Jennifer Anniston came in


Nice! Halle Berry would have done as well!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice deer man.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mullethead00 said:


> View attachment 1710850
> 
> 
> From thread below. Jennifer Anniston came in


Helll of a buck man I love them dark horn deer! Congrats to you thats a great deer


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Super buck congratulations!

Rained all morning Saturday, left my blind at 8:30am. Yesterday evening saw some doe and a few small bucks, one shooter buck that never came into range.

This morning got up got dressed we walked out of the cabin to get into the Ranger and it was pouring down.

Made coffee, had a cup on the porch while we watched it rain, finished coffee and went back to bed.

Oh well. 

TH


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Got this stinky SOB Saturday morning


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will get about 2 hrs each eve this week. We need a nice hard cold front. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. Been after this guy for a while. Don't even care I'm back in the office and my face is covered with mosquito bites.... well worth it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have about 6 on my forehead where they found an opening in the face mask.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Passed on a couple young 8 pts, and one nine, but I did stick a spike and buddy got very old 10 pt. Both were shot from the ground using existing cover.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thermacells are your friends guys lol.

TH


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Thermacells are your friends guys lol.
> 
> TH


I think my thermocell just excited them more. Haha ruthless!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Lots of does, seen some 8 ptrs, some spikes, waiting on the rut, should start anytime.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I saw my deer opening morning. Since then I havent seen anything. Hope this cold front gets some deer active.


----------



## huntingarcher (Aug 22, 2014)

Shot a whitetail spike Saturday evening and a axis doe on Monday.Then a Fallow doe on Tuesday evening,did not see anything on the mourning hunts.Skeeters and nats where bad and ate me up,thermacell did help.Going back to the lease last week of bow season.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Took this dude after he scared the deer away. 140lbs. Could have shot more. had some walk right under the stand. Saw a lot of deer. No shooters except the one that ran across the pipeline in front of me when riding. They are rutting in East texas as I witnessed first hand. Mosquitoes were awful and chiggers were bad.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

For sure theys on the move, saw pics of 2 really nice bucks taken from SE Tex in the last few days, one of them prob was close to 160.


----------

